# Vostok Amphibia, Date Adjust



## Neil2094 (May 30, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Possibly a stupid question, my Vostok amphibia, advances the date correctly. However, not paying attention I had adjusted the time by 12hrs ahead causing the date to change at midday. On trying to retard the date I could feel a click, with no change. I'm sure in the past I could move the date back and forwards, am I wrong?


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I do not think you can retard the date, but you can advance it between 9 & 12,

Cheers Martin


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

You have to move the hands past 12 midnight to advance the date, then move the hands back to 9/8 o'clock & then forward again past 12 - the date should advance again - do this until you reach the required date. It's a pain if you need to set the date to the 31st when the date's on the 1st!! It's just one of the many idiosyncracies of the Vostok brand I'm afraid - great watches though for all that :thumbup:


----------

